# pistola para pc



## albosss (Jun 18, 2006)

me gustaria crear un pistola para pc... la idea es poder controlar el mouse con un dispositivo apuntando a la pantalla........ con ultrasonido se pdueden calcular distancias.. 
entonces los q se me ocurrio.. es teniendo 3 receptores de ultrasonido... en 3 esknas de la pantalla(lo importante es q esten en el mismo plano nomas) y en la pistola 2 emisores uno en la punta del cañon y otro al otro extremo..q esten en la misma recta del cañon... tonces creo q si puedo saberlas distancias de estos a lso receptores en la pantalla puedo calcular acia adoden ta apuntando la pistola...en q punto choca con el plano formado por los 3 receptores.... esa es mi idea... creo q se neesitaria precicion enlas medidas de todas formas... se poco de electronica... me gustaria saber si es factible... o si alguien tiene un metodo mejor
... nose cmo funcionana esas pistolas que son para "lcd" q se ponen un par de paneles al los lados del monitor... me imagino q de alguna forma se monitorea toda el area de ese plano... entre los paneles..

de todas formas seria genial un dispositivo para controlar el mouse de esa forma.... opinen por favor... 

..saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2006)

En teoria si se puede hacer, pero a la practica me parece bastante dificil.

Como hablamos de cortas distancias y alta presicion el sitema de medir el tiempo seguramente no tendra suficiente precision.

Hay otro metodo menos utilizado que es por efecto dopler, se emite un todo continuo y se mide el cambio de fase, este metodo te permite medir pequeñas distancias.

Otro metodo es midiendo el intensidad que llega la señal

Si no me equivoco la presicion maxima que se puede consegir con ultrasonidos es de 2cm.

Realmente es un proyecto complejo.


----------



## albosss (Jun 18, 2006)

tonces con ultrasonidos no se puede .. pero como lo acen las pistolas comerciales??.. osea de alguna foma se debe poder...
... kisa tb poniendo muchos receptores en la pantalla se podrian calcular muchas ditancias y se podria sacar un promedio q kisa sea mas preciso.. pero es una solucion fea

me facina la idea... estaria too el dia patas arriba navegando con mi pistola..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2006)

Supongo que te refieres los de consola, pues muy facil utilizan un sensor de luz tipo ldr o fotodiodo dentro de un tubo para que hacer mejor punteria.
Quando aprietas el gatillo de la pintola se illumina el pajaro, suelen ponerle un cuadrado blanco, el sensor si apunta en esa direccion se ilumina y da señal.
Si apuntas es otra zina no hay suficiente señal y no marca.

Si te fijas cuando se dispara hay como un centelleo en la pantalla.



Agunos modelos para mejorar la efectividad ademas tienen en cuenta una señal de retrazado para calcular el tiempo que tarda dende que empieza a dibujarse la pantalla hasta que recibe la señal de la pistola.


----------



## albosss (Jun 19, 2006)

ya me habia enterado q las pistolas con fotodiodos eran inutiles para mi proposito (controlar el mouse)... en realidad me referia a como funcionan pistolas como la lcd topgun x ejemplo ... y ya lo averigue http://www.makinolo.com/index.php?p=119
ahi dice q usa 5 grupos de 3 led infrarojos en la pantalla y en la pistola una camara, esta reconoce los led individualmente yaque parpadean a diferente velocidad... tonces asi sabe hacia adonde apuntan...sabiendo las distancias reales entre los led y las distancias relativa en la camara.

kisa con una webcam se pueda acer... o exitira un sistema mas simple para saber de donde viene la luz, ya q eso es lo unico importante... en mi sisitema anterior tampoko era necesario saber las distancias sino de donde provenia el sonido, solo necesito los angulos.ya q se la distancias entre los puntos de la pantalla..al menos eso creo


----------



## cripto (Jul 18, 2006)

Yo tampoco se mucho de electronica pero, se podria intentar hacer el efecto dopler, si tu en los 4 puntos de la pantalla tienes un transmisor de diferente frecuencia, segun donde se mueva la pistola sabras en que lado estas ya que recibe una señal mas fuerte que la otra.

Espero no meter la pata .


----------



## waterflame (Sep 19, 2006)

En mi oficina tienen un mouse inalámbrico que utiliza giróscopos.

En función de hacia donde se mueve emite la señal que el receptor interpreta y envía al PC por usb.

Yo lo he usado y no me resulta nada cómodo.

Saludos


----------



## rayooblanco (Mar 27, 2012)

Mira mira nomas con un puntero laser no profesional esos de bolsillo los que no son de potencia eso que usas como llavero apuntador pues debes hacer esto con un mouse optico que te sobre y una pistola de juguete trata de adaptar el boton del mouse de modo que este para gatillarlo y sino formale un ingenio para que cuando aprietes el gatillo de la pistola de juguete o bien esta no tenga coloques un fierrito para hacer presion sobre el mouse y que la luz del mouse el roll on o track ball este mirando al laser que situaste en el dispositivo. Si tu sin hacer nada apuntas con ese puntero a la luz del mouse optico veras que el cursor se movera acorde tu muevas el puntero


----------

